# Non-PCB ballast blood, bad?



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I get ballast blood all over me from time to time (except in my mouth and eyes and penis) and I would like to know, how do YOU deal with ballast blood, and what steps do you take to prevent it from getting on your skin, your face, clothes, and tools?

It doesn't even come off well with soap. God only knows what happens to my laundry.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I take it off my hands with 1,1,1-Trichloroethane

You sure worry about some funny stuff. Get a box of medical gloves if you're doing a bunch of ballast changeouts. Keeps you from leaving grimey fingerprints all over stuff. Take the gloves off and change them every time you get leaky ballast goo on them. Buy size XL gloves to make them quick to change.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kaboler said:


> I get ballast blood all over me from time to time (except in my mouth and eyes and ) and I would like to know, how do YOU deal with ballast blood, and what steps do you take to prevent it from getting on your skin, your face, clothes, and tools?
> 
> It doesn't even come off well with soap. God only knows what happens to my laundry.


Why in the wild word of sports do need to tell us about your Dk.
We are men here and we don't talk about our dks..

Try not to get ballast oil all over your self it is not good..

P.S do not talk about you're junk..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Why in the wild word of sports do need to tell us about your Dk.
> We are men here and we don't talk about our dks..
> 
> Try not to get ballast oil all over your self it is not good..
> ...



We are men here.. we talk about everything. Unless you are a homophobe.

~Matt


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Why in the wild word of sports do need to tell us about your Dk.
> We are men here and we don't talk about our dks..
> 
> Try not to get ballast oil all over your self it is not good..
> ...


I talk about my d**k all the time. I can PM you a picture of it if you want


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I talk about my d**k all the time. I can PM you a picture of it if you want


NO thank you maybe i will cut it off..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> We are men here.. we talk about everything. Unless you are a homophobe.
> 
> ~Matt


 homophobeWHAT ARE YOU GAY:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> NO thank you maybe i will cut it off..:laughing:


:laughing:

If you want a phallus to play with I can just buy you one at the **** shop :laughing:


----------



## 9north (Mar 9, 2011)

This is a common problem for me on a daily basis, my company does many lighting retrofits. Ive found the best way to get the ballast goup off is to not get it on me in the first place! I wear thin Nitrate coated gloves like these ones http://www.hitechglazing.com/product/6648555/40128 a long sleeved shirt and a hat most of the time. that stuff is so goupy that it will start to dissolve into the nitrate layer on the gloves! Ive also found that if i do get it on me some of that orange pumice cleaner and a scub brush will help to get it off


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Why in the wild word of sports do need to tell us about your Dk.
> We are men here and we don't talk about our dks..
> 
> Try not to get ballast oil all over your self it is not good..
> ...


Who made you dk police?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

egads said:


> Who made you dk police?


 I thought it was you...:whistling2:


----------

